# bagpipe



## April_Lady

Γεια σε όλους!

ξέρει κανείς εδώ πως λέγετε στα Ελληνικά αυτό το παραδοσιακό όργανο των Σκωτσέζων που λέγεται 'bagpipe' στα Αγγλικά;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Δημήτρης

Κυρίως _γκάιντα_ (the Balkan name for bagpipe-like instruments, if I am not mistaken).


----------



## April_Lady

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δημήτρη!


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Λέγεται και άσκαυλος.


----------



## April_Lady

ευχαριστώ!
και πια από τις 2 λέξεις είναι 'καλύτερη';


----------



## Δημήτρης

Νομίζω ότι η λέξη "άσκαυλος" δεν ακούγεται τόσο συχνά. Με την "γκάιντα" αμέσως πάει το μυαλό μας στο σκωτσέζικο μουσικό όργανο πάντως.


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη. Άσκαυλοι λέγονται όλοι οι τύποι του οργάνου ενώ το συγκεκριμένο σκωτσέζικο μουσικό όργανο λέγεται γκάιντα στα ελληνικά.


----------



## April_Lady

ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά!


----------



## spyroware

Και τσαμπούνα να προσθέσω, πολύ πιο συχνό απ' τον άσκαυλο


----------

